# UPS : Livraison le samedi ?



## jdiogon (9 Janvier 2009)

Salut !

Mon iMac 24" commandé ce matin vient d'être expédié.

Est-ce que vous savez si UPS livre le samedi et si oui si j'ai une chance d'avoir mon nouveau jouet pour le week-end ?

J'ai commandé sur le refurb donc je suppose qu'il part de "moins loin"...

Au pire, est-ce que je peux essayer d'aller le choper à un site UPS pas loin ?


Merci d'avance si vous pouvez m'aider !


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2009)

vous avez pas meilleur temps de téléphoner à UPS ?


----------



## jdiogon (9 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> vous avez pas meilleur temps de téléphoner à UPS ?


C'était surtout pour savoir si des gens ayant commandé comme moi avaient eu l'expérience d'une livraison le samedi.
Apparemment la livraison le samedi existe, mais cela dépend du type d'envoi (choisi par l'expéditeur, avec des tarifs différents) et du choix ou non de cocher la case "livrer le samedi".

Du coup je me demande si Apple a pour habitude de le faire ou pas.


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2009)

ouais... sauf que là vous attendez des réponses de personnes qui pourraient lire votre post cet après-midi encore et qui ne vous donnerons que leur expérience, alors que vous, ce que vous voulez savoir c'est si vous allez recevoir votre ordi demain. Moralité, téléphonez chez UPS, donnez leur votre numéro de commande et ils vous diront si c'est prévu de livrer ou non.


----------



## Homer06 (9 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> ouais... sauf que là vous attendez des réponses de personnes qui pourraient lire votre post cet après-midi encore et qui ne vous donnerons que leur expérience, alors que vous, ce que vous voulez savoir c'est si vous allez recevoir votre ordi demain. Moralité, téléphonez chez UPS, donnez leur votre numéro de commande et ils vous diront si c'est prévu de livrer ou non.



et beh ..... de mauvais poil aujourd'hui le Sieur TwinWorld !


----------



## Homer06 (9 Janvier 2009)

jdiogon a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Mon iMac 24" commandé ce matin vient d'être expédié.
> 
> ...



Je viens de commander un iMac (hier exactement), et la vendeuse m'a dit que les livraisons avaient lieu entre le lundi et le vendredi uniquement.
Désolé .....


----------



## jdiogon (9 Janvier 2009)

Homer06 a dit:


> Je viens de commander un iMac (hier exactement), et la vendeuse m'a dit que les livraisons avaient lieu entre le lundi et le vendredi uniquement.
> Désolé .....


Merci pour ta réponse, et ta bonne humeur ! ;-)


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2009)

jdiogon a dit:


> Du coup je me demande si Apple a pour habitude de le faire ou pas.



Non (je confirme ce que dit Homer06).


----------



## jdiogon (9 Janvier 2009)

Par curiosité : on sait d'où partent les commandes du refurb ?


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2009)

As-tu regardé sur le tracking UPS ?


----------



## jdiogon (9 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> As-tu regardé sur le tracking UPS ?


Jusqu'à présent je n'avais pas accès au numéro de suivi UPS, mais maintenant oui.
L'iMac part d'Eindhoven (au Pays-Bas donc).


----------



## twinworld (9 Janvier 2009)

Homer06 a dit:


> et beh ..... de mauvais poil aujourd'hui le Sieur TwinWorld !





jdiogon a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, et ta bonne humeur ! ;-)


non pas du tout. Désolé si ça vous a paru être le cas. J'essayais seulement d'être pragmatique. Y a beaucoup de personnes qui viennent poser ici des questions auxquelles seuls leurs prestataires de service peuvent répondre. J'ai parfois l'impression que les gens ne pensent plus à décrocher leur téléphone. Alors je rappelle juste l'existence de cet outil de communication ;-) 

Je vous prie encore de m'excuser si vous vous êtes senti froissé.


----------



## Homer06 (10 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> non pas du tout. Désolé si ça vous a paru être le cas. J'essayais seulement d'être pragmatique. Y a beaucoup de personnes qui viennent poser ici des questions auxquelles seuls leurs prestataires de service peuvent répondre. J'ai parfois l'impression que les gens ne pensent plus à décrocher leur téléphone. Alors je rappelle juste l'existence de cet outil de communication ;-)
> 
> Je vous prie encore de m'excuser si vous vous êtes senti froissé.



Aucun problème Twinworld, c'était une petite pointe d'humour. Je comprend très bien ce que tu as voulu dire.
C'est tellement dur de donner le bon "ton" par écrit !

Allez hop un p'tit coup de boule car ta démarche est très sympa !


----------



## NightWalker (10 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> non pas du tout. Désolé si ça vous a paru être le cas. J'essayais seulement d'être pragmatique. Y a beaucoup de personnes qui viennent poser ici des questions auxquelles seuls leurs prestataires de service peuvent répondre. J'ai parfois l'impression que les gens ne pensent plus à décrocher leur téléphone. Alors je rappelle juste l'existence de cet outil de communication ;-)
> 
> Je vous prie encore de m'excuser si vous vous êtes senti froissé.



En revanche, il faudra que tu passes au tutoiement  parce que là...  
Bon d'accord ton poste que j'ai cité s'adresse à tout le monde, mais les autres postes...


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> En revanche, il faudra que tu passes au tutoiement  parce que là...
> Bon d'accord ton poste que j'ai cité s'adresse à tout le monde, mais les autres postes...


Non, je préfère vouvoyer. Merci d'avoir proposé en tout cas ;-)

(PS : j'aurais bien répondu en MP, pour pas encombrer ici, mais on peut pas vous envoyer de MP)


----------



## NightWalker (10 Janvier 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> Non, je préfère vouvoyer. Merci d'avoir proposé en tout cas ;-)
> 
> (PS : j'aurais bien répondu en MP, pour pas encombrer ici, mais on peut pas vous envoyer de MP)



D'accord... mais c'est un peu dommage. Car c'est un forum public où on ne fait aucune différence entre vieux/jeunes, homme/femme... bref


----------



## divoli (10 Janvier 2009)

Ouep. Et puis bon, cela permet une certaine convivialité. 

Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si j'oserais tutoyer d'office un membre si je le rencontrais dans "la vrai vie". C'est quand même assez spécifique de ces forums...


----------



## NightWalker (10 Janvier 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep. Et puis bon, cela permet une certaine convivialité.
> 
> Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si j'oserais tutoyer d'office un membre si je le rencontrais dans "la vrai vie". C'est quand même assez spécifique de ces forums...



Idem... mais d'expérience... ça passe tout seul. Surtout avec les membres habituels...


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> []Surtout avec les membres habituels...


(je suis un peu gêné de continuer de discuter de ça ici, parce qu'on est hors sujet, mais la question est intéressante. Peut-être au bar... ?)

De manière plus générale, et pour pas se focaliser sur ma seule façon de faire, il y a bien une différence faite entre les anciens membres "habituels" et les nouveaux. Il y a des familiarités, des remarques que des anciens membres acceptent de la part d'autres anciens membres et qu'ils refusent de la part des nouveaux. Et c'est normal.


----------

